# Blue Roan to.... Buckskin!?!



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

This is what she looks like now: Sorry about the saddle and me in the way, but you get the idea.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's another one of now.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

There's different types of roans, maybe she is brown roan.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

flytobecat said:


> There's different types of roans, maybe she is brown roan.


I had that thought, but it confused me since she has never been brown in the slightest before I had her. I completely trust the old owner, too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm leaning toward her being a fading black and the massive difference in climate is making the difference.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

smrobs said:


> I'm leaning toward her being a fading black and the massive difference in climate is making the difference.


I've never heard of that, what is a fading black?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's just a genetically black horse that will fade to a brownish shade in the sun. They are often mistaken for bay horses. Sweat tends to make it worse.

This is a black horse that is sun faded


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

smrobs said:


> It's just a genetically black horse that will fade to a brownish shade in the sun. They are often mistaken for bay horses. Sweat tends to make it worse.
> 
> This is a black horse that is sun faded


Okay thanks! I'm agreeing with you on what it is, but if so, then is there any way to fix it? Sorry about so many questions lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the copper isn't working, I have no idea LOL. Probably would fix it if you were able to keep her inside during the daylight hours, but that may not be an option. Blanketing during the day certainly isn't a good idea here in TX.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

smrobs said:


> If the copper isn't working, I have no idea LOL. Probably would fix it if you were able to keep her inside during the daylight hours, but that may not be an option. Blanketing during the day certainly isn't a good idea here in TX.


Lol sadly I'm broke and I can't afford stall board so nope, not an option. And no I think that would be very bad LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd bet money that if you tested her, she would be a brown roan. In that second pic, you can see her cinnamon muzzle very clearly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'd bet money that if you tested her, she would be a brown roan. In that second pic, you can see her cinnamon muzzle very clearly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would agree, BUT if she has never been brownish at all before then why would she now? If not for an extremely bleached blue roan? Not trying to argue, just curious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That one I can't answer. It could be any number of things. Only a genetic test would be able to tell for sure. All I can be sure of is that in the most current pictures, she looks unmistakably like a brown roan. She has the cinnamon soft points and the color change between seasons.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay well thanks! This is honestly the most helpful forum for anything. Period.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see the lighter muzzle but it doesn't look quite right to me for a brown horse- a bit more red than I've seen. I'm leaning more towards heavy sun fading on a black horse. Could she be a smoky black? Do you know the what color her parents were?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I see the lighter muzzle but it doesn't look quite right to me for a brown horse- a bit more red than I've seen. I'm leaning more towards heavy sun fading on a black horse. Could she be a smoky black? Do you know the what color her parents were?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Verona, that third pic doesn't look brown to you with all that cinnamon in the flank and elbow area?


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I see the lighter muzzle but it doesn't look quite right to me for a brown horse- a bit more red than I've seen. I'm leaning more towards heavy sun fading on a black horse. Could she be a smoky black? Do you know the what color her parents were?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She very easily could be, she was a PMU baby out of Canada so nobody has any idea what she is.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is a smokey black roan if that helps, I think her coloring in the first picture looks freakishly the same as this.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

True roans also have a bit of seasonal change as well. They typically tend to look less roan/darker in the winter and "roan" in the summer. That being said, this can vary from horse to horse as well.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As NDAppy said, roans generally look more like their base colour in winter, and more roan in summer. This is because white hairs don't grow as long as coloured hairs in a winter coat, so they are hidden by the colour. This can also be seen in pintos, who seem to be fluffier on the patches of colour than on the white.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> As NDAppy said, roans generally look more like their base colour in winter, and more roan in summer. This is because white hairs don't grow as long as coloured hairs in a winter coat, so they are hidden by the colour. This can also be seen in pintos, who seem to be fluffier on the patches of colour than on the white.


This is very true. Aires' black patches are a good 1/4" longer than his white patches and are fluffier, while his white patches lay more flat. It makes it fun to run my fingers through his coat. :lol:


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

Most brown roans I've seen still have the lighter flanks and muzzle even if they look like a blue roan. Just the same as a brown still has the light spots even though they look black everywhere else. When she looks like a blue roan she doesn't have any light spots. She could be looking brown now just because Texas is a lot warmer and she's sweating more or she might have had more shade in her old pasture. the lighter spots behind the elbows and on her flanks now is likely because she's going to sweat there easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

LPH said:


> Most brown roans I've seen still have the lighter flanks and muzzle even if they look like a blue roan. Just the same as a brown still has the light spots even though they look black everywhere else. When she looks like a blue roan she doesn't have any light spots. She could be looking brown now just because Texas is a lot warmer and she's sweating more or she might have had more shade in her old pasture. the lighter spots behind the elbows and on her flanks now is likely because she's going to sweat there easier.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So in other words, if she weren't so bleached for whatever reason she would look like a darker blue roan right now?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I think she's just sun faded. If she were brown, she should show the lighter muzzle, etc. Before sunfading which she does not. As far as how to prevent it, I'm not sure. I'm in canada and our summers are mild enough that a light sheet is usually ok, even in summer.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if your feed is not copper deficient you should not need to supplement it. 
talk to some of the hay suppliers in your area. The horse looks really faded . The hair should change back to the blue roan once it sheds.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

stevenson said:


> if your feed is not copper deficient you should not need to supplement it.
> talk to some of the hay suppliers in your area. The horse looks really faded . The hair should change back to the blue roan once it sheds.


Am I right that I would talk to the ha suppliers to find out the mineral substances locally?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It can also take months to notice a coat color change. Keeping her out of the sun and everything perfect for preventing fading will still take months or a seasonal shed to notice a change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've heard paprika works. Agree I wouldn't feed copper unless she needs it. I haven't heard of it working.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Be careful with paprika If you plan to show - it contains a substance that is banned at rated shows.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I've heard paprika works. Agree I wouldn't feed copper unless she needs it. I haven't heard of it working.


^^ paprika was my first thought too. I have a black that fades horribly in the sun. A few people have suggested that to me. It doesnt bother me so I never tried it. Another thing I have heard of people trying is "black as knight" 

Cheval Black-As-Knight | Dover Saddlery


I personally like her new color! So as long as its not caused by a deficiency I say dont worry about it! She will likely change with the next season anyway!


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

Isn't it just seasonal? First pic she's got her summer coat. Other pics she's got her winter coat. Roans can change dramatically between seasons. If liked a bet, I would put money on her going back to the top pic come summer again.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the hay suppliers should know where the hay comes from, and if you know any local hay growers they should be able to tell you if the ground in your area is deficient.
You should also have a Dept of Agriculture. You could also google, soil deficiencies in your area.
Also your Vet should know .


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks to be due to seasonal change. Roans tend to change color rather dramatically from season to season.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry if someone already asked this (just skimmed) but do you have any winter pictures of her from her previous owners? Or information on how they kept her? For example if she was kept in a stall or blanketed in the winter this would be a good reason why she may have not shown as much seasonal variation.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

It's funny, a friend has an AQHA bay roan, registered as a blue roan (she was registered well before she bought her). She is NOT a blue roan now!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Honestly? I think she looks a lot healthier now. In the first pic, her coat looks dull and she looks thin. I'm definitely no expert on color, but perhaps the color experts can help. Is it possible that she was deficient in something BEFORE that wasn't letting her "true color" shine through? 

Regardless, she's a beautiful horse.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

ponypile said:


> Sorry if someone already asked this (just skimmed) but do you have any winter pictures of her from her previous owners? Or information on how they kept her? For example if she was kept in a stall or blanketed in the winter this would be a good reason why she may have not shown as much seasonal variation.


I haven't asked. So I don't know.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Honestly? I think she looks a lot healthier now. In the first pic, her coat looks dull and she looks thin. I'm definitely no expert on color, but perhaps the color experts can help. Is it possible that she was deficient in something BEFORE that wasn't letting her "true color" shine through?
> 
> Regardless, she's a beautiful horse.


Yes I agree, she wasn't always that unhealthy while they had her, they were selling her because they didn't have the finances to care for all their horses and wanted to find someone who did. I doubt it about being deficient in something else, but I guess it could always be possible.


----------

